# 4x4x4 Hexagonal Dipyramid TUTORIAL



## Kickflip1993 (May 10, 2009)

[youtube]KtBEjukycvE&feature=channel_page[/youtube]

there you go guys

have fun modding and please subscribe


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 10, 2009)

I can't find the other parts, when will they be up?

edit:
OIC, other parts haven't been made yet


----------



## Vulosity (May 10, 2009)

I can now finally put my crappy Rubiks 4x4 to some use! Part 2 please!


----------



## iSpinz (May 27, 2009)

I might make that sometime if i get a spare rubiks 4x4


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 7, 2009)

lol I like your accent.. waiting on part 2!


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> lol I like your accent.. waiting on part 2!



part 2 is done ^^
check my channel

www.youtube.com/Kickflip1993


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 7, 2009)

Ah nice, but it'd be good to know where to get the resin you're filling the pieces with.. and how to "mix" it before pouring it..


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

www.smooth-on.com

i use smooth-cast 300Q

mixing is easy: 1:1 ratio means: same amount of part a and b


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 7, 2009)

1:1 ratio of Smooth-cast and water?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

smooth cast part a
smooth-cast part b


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 7, 2009)

ohh... lol ok


----------

